# Cut My First Gear



## jocat54 (Jun 25, 2014)

I need to cut some 1.5 mm threads on my SB9a and read some where that if you use a 26 tooth stud gear you could get really close.
So I set about trying to figure out how to cut a gear with the stuff I have. Here are the results below. It's not real pretty but hoping it works. Haven't tried it out yet.
The first one did not work out--my index wheel was off.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks great.  Good job.

Mike.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 25, 2014)

I like it. Good use of available tooling.

A couple of suggestions. I'd move the shaft a bit further into the vise. Leave just enough room against the vise so the cutter doesn't hit it. That will make it stiffer to cut down on chatter. The shaft will still be stiff enough to index the teeth.

If you have collets available, they would be safer than a drill chuck for holding your gear cutter. Side load on a drill chuck can sometimes cause it to separate from the adapter.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Hawkeye, all good points.

I do have collets to fit the tool--I had just finished drilling another index wheel and this was a mock up of how I did it.

I guess I could have moved the vise and gotten closer to end of the shaft---but was lazy)





Hawkeye said:


> I like it. Good use of available tooling.
> 
> A couple of suggestions. I'd move the shaft a bit further into the vise. Leave just enough room against the vise so the cutter doesn't hit it. That will make it stiffer to cut down on chatter. The shaft will still be stiff enough to index the teeth.
> 
> ...


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just a quick update: I installed the 26 tooth gear on the stud position and it cut 1.5mm threads. At least close enough for what I needed to do. The gear worked well with no noise. 

Will probably be making some more gears in the future (with better index wheels-not wood))


----------

